# Hunter Water



## MHB (19/11/16)

Just started a new topic in HUB club thread on Hunter Water, if you are from the Hunter and don't follow the HUB club thread it might be worth a look.
Mark


----------



## MHB (19/11/16)

Been in and repaired a small mistake in one of the calculations.
Had a chat to Steve today he has got in the Campden tablets so they will be available soon if anyone wants them, He couldn't make the meeting, one of the kids needed attention.
Mark


----------



## sp0rk (21/11/16)

*Lower Hunter/Valley


----------

